# Power Query - Connection Only to a new Excel file



## jon999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi

I have an excel file that has many Queries that are only a connection. I have set up a the new excel file (no queries) and want to import (through New Query) the Connection only queries. Is there a way to do this or does it need to be loaded as a table in the other excel file for the import to work.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Matt Allington (Oct 15, 2016)

Do you want to import the queries or the data into the second workbook?  If the queries, you can go to the advanced editor for each query, copy the query and then paste into a blank query in the new workbook. If you just want the data, you will need to materialise the data into Excel or Power Pivot to be able to get at it.


----------



## jon999 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Matt

Thanks for replying to my question.

I just want to import the final query after all the applied steps. So when I go to Data, New Query, From File, From Workbook then be able to select the Connection and not just the sheets or tables.  Is this possible or does the query have to be loaded as a table and not a connection.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Matt Allington (Oct 18, 2016)

You can either 
1. copy the query (the set of instructions) and load it (the instructions) as a new blank query, then execute the query to load the data.
   Data\New Query\Other Sources\Blank Query.  Go to View\Advanced Editor and paste the query steps.

or

2.  Materialise the data in the original file workbook and then import the data from the file.
Set the query in the original file to load to a table in Excel.  Then in the new workbook
    Data\New Query\From File\Excel Workbook and import the data from there.


----------

